# Editing posts



## Bman (23 May 2011)

I think I read somewhere that if I need/want to edit my posts for an infinite time, I have to request it specifically for that thread?

I want to create a new thread, about my new bike, including photos etc. But I don’t have all the photos yet. 

If I create a new thread, and post a blank reply as post #2, can I have (indefinite) edit rights to it?

If not, everyone will just have to wait


----------



## Shaun (23 May 2011)

Just email me the pics and the thread title and I'll pop them in for you.  

*webmaster* ~#]']' *@* #';#[; *cyclechat.net* (without the obfuscation, of course!)


----------



## Bman (24 May 2011)

Admin said:


> Just email me the pics and the thread title and I'll pop them in for you.
> 
> *webmaster* ~#]']' *@* #';#[; *cyclechat.net* (without the obfuscation, of course!)




Ok thanks, But I think I'll compose it myself. Everyone will have to wait


----------



## Shaun (24 May 2011)

Bongman said:


> Ok thanks, But I think I'll compose it myself. Everyone will have to wait



He he ... I meant give me the thread title _after_ you've written it and made your post (so I can add your pictures to it) ... I'm not writing it for you ...


----------

